# Where to turkey hunt???



## awelker

I live in north canton and I'm looking for a place to turkey hunt. 

I do a lot of fishing on west branch and I'm wondering if the land around there is good for turkey? Or should I look into somewhere else. 

Any help you can give would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## UNCLEMIKE

I hunted turkey there about 8 years ago. Heard one and saw some sign but no luck. Lot's of pressure on the weekend.


----------



## awelker

How's the land around Salt Fork?

I was looking at a map last night and it looked good.


----------



## caseyroo

awelker said:


> How's the land around Salt Fork?
> 
> I was looking at a map last night and it looked good.


Plenty of turkey at Salt Fork. Weekend, and opening day pressure would most likely be high. Greater population there than West Branch. Look for areas in southern Stark, or Tusc. counties. There are good number of birds in those areas. Also, consider Tappan; typically see a lot of birds in the land surrounding Tappan on our way to our property.


----------



## awelker

Thank you! I will do some scouting


----------



## awelker

Ever have luck down in the Conesville Coal Lands?


----------



## chuckNduck

If you're going to hunt public land, go during the week. The weekends are full of jackwagons walking around, calling, and busting birds. Drive around, and find some private land, and get permission to hunt. It's a lot more enjoyable.


----------



## Chillaxin1

Guy at work swears by Egypt valley for turkey


----------



## walleye28

So I have a question, with proper permission hunting in a township is alright? I know there are rules for city limits but I can't find much on township regs. I'll be using a Xbow to go after turkey this year and found a spot on private land that holds a large flock. Is it worth my while to try and get permission?


----------



## beaver

With proper permission, you can hunt anywhere, including cities. The division of wildlife only sets guidelines. They don't control what the city municipalities decide. The mayor of my town regularly gives permission for certain areas. The way it is zoned, it really makes no sense for hunting not to be allowed in parts. I asked the division if I was allowed to bowfish a creek that runs through the city limits of another town, because I wasn't sure if it would be considered fishing or hunting. Their answer was "we don't care, but that's up to the city officials".

I've never seen any Township restrict hunting with permission from the landowner, so I'd say you're good. If you're worried about it though, you can always stop in at a Township meeting or call one of your trustees and ask.


----------



## Flathead76

Sunday Creek Coal Lands.


----------

